# كتاب لا غنى عنة لكل مهندس ميكانيكا valves, piping and pipeline handbook



## m_aboelela30 (14 يناير 2013)

كتاب لا غنى عنة لكل مهندس ميكانيكا 

كتاب valves, piping and pipeline handbook 

رابط سريع مرفوع بتاريخ 14.01.2013 

للتحميل من هنااااااااااااااا

​


----------



## aghilasse (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
لا وجود لرابط هذا الكتاب
أرجو التأكد ووضعه في رابط آخر 
شكرا


----------



## فراس الجابري (21 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل اخويه الغالي ممكن ترفعه على الفور شير وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد عبد الله ب (21 مارس 2013)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..


----------

